# Trijicon or better?



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm sending my XD45 back to Springfield for some factory authorized tinkering, and I'm planning on having them install night sights. They are pretty much all the same price from SA...

The smith there suggested Trijicons over the Springfield Custon sights, but they also offer Heine, and a number of other brands.

What do you use?
Do you have pics?
How bright are they?
How good are they in full light?

Thanks!

Jeff


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I have Trijicons on all my Glocks. The factory night sights on my SIG P220R are bigger and brighter than those. I'm not sure what 'brand' SIG uses for their night sights, but I'd rather have them.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I prefer Meprolights. They offer a slightly higher, blockier sight picture than the Trijicons, and seem just as bright to my eyes. They are also less expensive, though the difference is small.

I know lots of guys like the fancier Novaks, Heinies, etc., but I am perfectly satisfied with the Meprolights. They do what sights need to do, and that is all I ask.

I'd take pics if I had my Glocks handy, but they are presently on the other side of the world.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

I have owned/carried both Trijicon and Meprolight. Not enough difference between them for me to care about. Tritium is a generic chemical. Nobody makes "better" tritium than somebody else. The differences are in the designs of the sights that hold the tritium. Look for a good sight picture (front sight width, rear sight notch), and no sharp corners to tear up your hands and clothes.

I much prefer any tritium sight to no night sights at all.

Half life of tritium is 12 years. I send mine back to the factory for "re-lamping" every 5 or 6 years. Last set cost me $18 per dot, or $54 (plus shipping) to have fresh tritium installed.


----------

